
2015 in review – 1 year after I quit blogging - porter
http://nathanbarry.com/2015-review/
======
nathanbarry
Thanks for sharing this. I've always appreciated the HN community. Happy to
answer any questions!

(Also, that's a weird title. Any mods want to change it?)

~~~
michaelbuckbee
Hey Nathan, just tremendous props to you for being so honest about the ups and
downs of Convertkit. It's been inspiring and fascinating as you've switched
around the messaging and marketing. Awesome work.

